# Earliest Nebraska Soda?



## ThisGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Also wondering if there are colored sodas from the state and if there is anything pontiled and how many known pre-hutch sodas the state has. Thanks, Tom


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 17, 2015)

Tom, This is a good place to start...definitely a few early ones but not sure if any are pontil: http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABFindBottleByFirm.aspx?Firm_Name=&Search_Name=Search_Start&City=&Area=&County=&Region=&State=NE&Country=&Start_Year=&End_Year=&Get_Firms=Find+Firms


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 17, 2015)

I live in Kansas City and stuff before 1870 is hard to come by this far west.  I would also look into early settlements like Bellevue and any Missouri River town like Nebraska City and Omaha for city directories or histories that may give you a clue as to early bottlers of soda.  Beer and whiskey bottles would be from the 1880s onward.  You might get lucky. Scott


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 18, 2015)

I found this info. I have both the Gustave Pomy and the Segulke blob sodas made from the L&W glass co. The L&W glass co closed down in 1872 or 1873, making those sodas early although Gustave Pomy purchased his bottling works from "E.D." I'm not sure if there are embossed bottles from that bottling works though.POMY & SEGELKE, manufacturers of mineral waters. This firm manufactures soda water, seltzer water, champagne cider, and also deals in cider and manufacturers' supplies. Employ ten men, and do a large business throughout the State. Gustave Pomy, of this firm, was born in Germany in 1836. He came to America in 1869; resided for six months in Chicago. Then came to Omaha, and purchased the soda water business of E. D. After, which he conducted until he consolidated the business with that of W. Segelke, January 15, 1879. William Segelke was born in Germany in 1847. Was employed as a clerk in the dry goods business for several years. Came to America in 1868; located in Omaha, Neb., and was employed as a laborer for three years. In 1871 he began the manufacture of mineral water, and continued the business until he consolidated with Mr. Pomy. Mr. Segelke was married in Omaha in February, 1879, to Anna Schmid, a native of Germany. They have one son, William.


----------

